# Hobbyschrauber für Federgabel gesucht



## sad1802 (8. Februar 2012)

Habe eine Rock Shox Reba RL mit 80 mm Federweg (müsste 2010 oder 2011 Modell sein - leider ohne Bedienungsanleitung)

(in diesem Rad: http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/bulls/bulls-hardtail-copperhead-29-plus.html,a18109 )

Habe gelesen, dass diese Gabel Spacer drin hat, die man rausmachen könnte um den Federweg auf 100 mm zu erhöhen.

Gibt es hier in der Gegend um (69198) Schriesheim jemanden, der erfahren ist im Umgang mit Federgabeln und sich so einen umbau zutrauen würde?

Macht ein Händler auch so einen Umbau und wenn ja, jemand ne Ahnung, was das ca. kostet?


----------



## Micro767 (8. Februar 2012)

Frag doch in Schwetzingen den Zweirad Fender, der dürfte groß genug sein um sowas zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (8. Februar 2012)

Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe:
http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/2011-reba-technical-manual.pdf
(Achtung: Link auf pdf)


----------



## sad1802 (8. Februar 2012)

Danke für den Link - aber ich hab 1. kein Werkzeug und vorallem trotz Anleitung keine Ahnung und keinen Mut mich selber dran zu wagen.

Würde es gerne von jemanden privat machen lassen, weil ich zum einen zuschauen will um etwas zu lernen und zweitens ist ein Händler doch recht teuer bei sowas denke ich.


----------



## sic_ (8. Februar 2012)

Ich würds einfach machen lassen.
Das Traveln dürfte nicht so teuer sein. Bei meiner 26" Reba hätte es ca. 80 gekostet.

*Der Weg zum Guru immer lohnt, auch wenn man etwas weiter wohnt!*

So oft macht man die Gabel eigentlich nicht auf.
Ein Gabelservice ist idr. sowieso einfacher beim Fachhändler gemacht als zuhaus in der Werkstatt.


----------



## Micro767 (8. Februar 2012)

Ihr bringt mich auf ne Idee ! Ich hab auch ne Reba .......

Ich hab mal in meinem Laden angefragt ob die das machen


----------



## sad1802 (8. Februar 2012)

Na dann bin ich ma gespannt, ob die das machen und was es kostet...

Werde später auch mal beim Stadler fragen.

Was hast du denn für ein Modell?


----------



## Micro767 (8. Februar 2012)

Ich hab die hier:

RockShox Reba RLT 29, tapered alloy steerer, compression and rebound adj. LO w/external floodgate adj., standard drop-outs, 15.5: 80mm travel, 

Aber sorry beim Stadler würd ich das aber nicht machen lassen, da hätte ich nicht genug Vertauen das die das auch wirklich können.


----------



## sad1802 (8. Februar 2012)

Ist mein erstes MTB und habs halt da gekauft, weil es ein Vorjahresmodell ist und ich es für 1140 statt 1699 bekommen habe.

Ich bin da auch nicht so 100 % überzeugt, deswegen ja hier die nachfrage


----------



## sic_ (8. Februar 2012)

Es gibt bei uns in der Region genau 3 Läden denen ich noch mein Bike anvertrauen würd und die auch wirklich kompetent sind. Einer davon macht leider keine Fremdräder.
Also bleibt nurnoch die Wurzelpassage in Heidelberg oder Radsport Wagner in Weinheim.

Bei sachen wie Bremsen oder Federgabel würd ich echt nur fähige Leute dranlassen..
Irgendwelche Experimente mit Stadler, bikemaxx und Co. find ich unangebracht bei der Fülle an guten Läden in unserer Umgebung.


----------



## sad1802 (8. Februar 2012)

Was sagst du zum Ruster aus Ladenburg? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (8. Februar 2012)

ist mir zumindest mal unbekannt


----------



## sic_ (8. Februar 2012)

Vom Ruster hab ich mein Copperhead.
Ist ein ganz netter Laden aber ob die so oft an Federgabeln herumschrauben?
Bei dem Kundenkreis kann ichs mir einfach schwer vorstellen..


----------



## alex75 (8. Februar 2012)

Frag doch mal bei http://www.cyclomanix.de/ in Schriesheim nach.


----------



## sharky (9. Februar 2012)

bei händlern würde ich das nicht machen lassen. die schrauben an schaltungen, stellen ne bremse ein. wenn´s weit geht, schaffen sie es, eine zu entlüften. aber eine gabel zerlegen und dann auch wieder so servicen und zusammenzubauen, dass der kunde von dem service auch nen funktionalen mehrwert hat, kriegen die nicht hin. die kippen das standard salatöl in die gabel und gut. damit holt man nicht annähernd das, was man an funktion holen kann.

wenn dann zu sport import damit oder eben privat


----------



## sad1802 (9. Februar 2012)

Wer oder was ist Sport Import?

Deswegen auch ich ja eigentlich jemanden hier, der es privat macht...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sic_ (9. Februar 2012)

sharky schrieb:


> bei händlern würde ich das nicht machen lassen. die schrauben an schaltungen, stellen ne bremse ein. wenn´s weit geht, schaffen sie es, eine zu entlüften. aber eine gabel zerlegen und dann auch wieder so servicen und zusammenzubauen, dass der kunde von dem service auch nen funktionalen mehrwert hat, kriegen die nicht hin. die kippen das standard salatöl in die gabel und gut. damit holt man nicht annähernd das, was man an funktion holen kann.
> 
> wenn dann zu sport import damit oder eben privat



Sorry aber das ist schwachfug.
Hier gibt es durchaus Läden die auch Erfahrung in Sachen Gabel/Dämpferservice haben.

Das man für einen Gabel/Dämpferservice nicht zum 08/15 Schrauber ums Eck geht, dürfte wohl jedem klar sein und nur weil die dir bekannten Läden unfähig sind einen Service richtig durchzuführen, kannst nicht jedem anderen Laden auch pauschal jede Eignung dafür absprechen.

Zudem, eine praktisch Neue Gabel nur zum Travel zu Sport Import schicken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (9. Februar 2012)

sic_ schrieb:


> Sorry aber das ist schwachfug.



obacht mit deinen aussagen, junger padawan! 


wie viele lÃ¤den kennst du, die regelmÃ¤Ãig gabel warten und mehr als das billige originalÃ¶l nach schema F reinkippen? selbst die masterhÃ¤ndler verfÃ¼gen nicht Ã¼ber das kÃ¶nnen. wenn du die SuFu bemÃ¼hst, wirst du das schnell selbst feststellen. hier und da mag es einen treffer geben, aber das sind glÃ¼ckliche zufÃ¤lle. wie viel gabeln hast du schon gewartet? bist du sicher, dass du die qualitÃ¤t der wartung beim hÃ¤ndler wirklich beurteilen kannst?

und wo liegt das problem bei sport import?

ob er nun 30min oder mehr zu nem hÃ¤ndler mit zweifelhaften kenntnissen lÃ¤uft bzw fÃ¤hrt oder fÃ¼r 5,90â¬ das ding einschickt und ne woche spÃ¤ter zurÃ¼ck hat, dafÃ¼r gut geservicet, was ist da wohl die bessere alternative?


----------



## sic_ (9. Februar 2012)

Mir fällt jetzt spontan ein Laden ein der auch regelmäßig sowas macht.
Eine Gabel war zum Service weg, den Rest erledig ich meist selbst.

Es ist ja jetzt auch nicht so als wäre ein Gabelservice nur für Absolute Profis machbar.
Wenn man sich die Sache auch nur 5min anschaut und das Tech-Doc liest, hat sich alles selbst erklärt.

Selbst geserviced hab ich jetzt 4 Gabeln.
Mehr als das Gabelöl vom Polo und Motoröl kam da auch nicht rein und die Gabeln funktionierten dannach wesentlich besser als vorher.

Das letzte Quentchen Performance kriegt man eh nur aus der Gabel, wenn man selbst Hand anlegt aber das will der Threadersteller ja auch nicht. Er will lediglich die Gabel traveln.

Wenn die 29" Reba wie die 26" aufgebaut ist, ist nur das Ölgepansche nervig. Mehr als Casting runter, DA-Einheit raus (da grinst dich der Spacer schon an) und alles wieder zusammenbauen ist da nicht.
In den Tech-docs gibts ja sogar eine Schritt-für-Schritt Anleitung.

Das Werkzeug müsste man dann halt ergänzend dazu kaufen.
Sollte man aber sowieso da mans eh immer braucht.


----------



## sad1802 (9. Februar 2012)

@sic_: Hast du das Werkzeug?

Können es doch bei dir machen, wenn es lt. Anleitung so einfach sein soll 

Alternativ hab ich mir nun überlegt, dass ich jetzt mit dem traveln warte und es einfach beim ersten Service (nach 50 h ?) machen lasse.

Bleibt dann in einigen Wochen trotzdem das Problem, wo ich es dann machen lassen soll


----------



## sharky (9. Februar 2012)

vergiss die wartungsintervalle. wenn es danach ginge, müsste ich jeden monat meine gabel zerlegen. wenn du das ding ein mal richtig geservicet hast und die gabel sauber hältst an den abstreifern hast du locker ein jahr, eher mehr, deine ruhe. der service lohnt sich auch im neuzustand. die gabeln sind nicht übermäßig gut geschmiert. nach dem service geht sie um welten besser. wenns richtig gemacht wird.


----------



## sad1802 (9. Februar 2012)

Alles klar, ich bin dabei, Anleitungen gibt's wohl, ich stelle meine Gabel zur Verfügung  - fehlt noch jemand, der Werkzeug hat und sich das zutraut... Wo wir wieder beim Anfangspost wären 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sic_ (10. Februar 2012)

Mir fehlts momentan leider an der Zeit, sonst würd ich helfen.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (11. Februar 2012)

sad1802 schrieb:


> Habe eine Rock Shox Reba RL mit 80 mm Federweg (müsste 2010 oder 2011 Modell sein - leider ohne Bedienungsanleitung)
> 
> das ist ganz einfach..   wenn du nach Hanau kommen willst kann ich dir die spacer versetzten dabei mach ich dir noch nen' gabel servis bin Zweiradmechaniker und hab eine hobbywerkstatt in hanau, schreib mich an ob du sie bei mir gemacht haben willst kannst auch dabeibleiben und ne kaffee, tee
> od. nen' Bier trinken, wärend du mir beim umbau zuschaust, schreib mich einfach an...
> ...


----------



## sharky (12. Februar 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> das ist ganz einfach..   wenn du nach Hanau kommen willst kann ich dir die spacer versetzten dabei mach ich dir noch nen' gabel servis



du willst was mit dem spacer machen? sicher, dass du weißt, was du tust?


----------



## Micro767 (12. Februar 2012)

Tauschen oder ? Und dazu braucht man die richtigen für 100mm


----------



## sharky (12. Februar 2012)

alle falsch... dirk, dir seh ich das nach. du willst dem bub das teil ja auch nicht servicen
aber der "zweiradmechaniker" der ihn versetzen will hat seine lehre IMHO nicht abgeschlossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (12. Februar 2012)

Ich komm bei meiner eigenen nicht auf die Idee  ich lass bis heute Schrauben und mache kaum was selbst. Somit weiß ich immer wer schuld ist wenn es nicht funzt 

Ich hab ja auch noch ne Reba die ich machen lassen will.


----------



## sad1802 (13. Februar 2012)

Bitte keinen Streit hier 

AAALLLSOOO - war beiM Stadler und hab mir mal Papiere zu meinem Rad und zur Gabel geholt - aber da steht ja eigentlich nichts drin...
Aber immerhin hab ich jetzt 2 so schwarze spacer.

Stadler würde den Umbau auch machen für 20-40 euro. Aber ob ich denen mein Bike nochmal anvertrauen würde - bin wirklich enttäuscht, wie die mir das bike übergeben haben. Keinerlei Papiere - keinerlei Info zu Gabel oder sonsitgem...

Hab mir nun durch Hilfe hier im Forum die Gabel neu eingestellt. d.h. vorher hatte ich in beiden Kammern 140 psi. - Hab nun in der plus ca 120 und in der Minus 60 psi. Komme damit mit einem SAG von 20 % gut hin. Außerdem hab ich dabei entdeckt, dass ich per "motion controll" auch noch die Rückfedergeschwindigkeit verstellen kann. Die war vorher auch auf gaaanz langsam eingestellt, was ich nun verändert habe.

Nun hab ich irgendwie knapp über 90 mm sichtbaren Federweg und bin mit dem Setup viel zufriedener als vorher. Also werd ich das mit dem traveln wohl bis zum ersten nötigen Service aufschieben...


----------



## Micro767 (13. Februar 2012)

NÖ ! Wir streiten uns doch nicht, keine Angst.

Die 2 Spacer hab ich auch von daher dachte ich man müsse diese tauschen .....


----------



## Fr.th.13 (13. Februar 2012)

Micro767 schrieb:


> NÖ ! Wir streiten uns doch nicht, keine Angst.
> 
> Die 2 Spacer hab ich auch von daher dachte ich man müsse diese tauschen .....




=============================================


such ma bei Sram die ham' da pdf's auf der webseite(explosions-zeichnung)
du mußt nur suchen, dei den einen mußt du die spacher austauchen und beim anderen von oben nach unten aus tauchen. 
Das ist von hersteller zu hersteller ; model zu model und baureihe, baujahr   -   unterschiedlich. 
Aber nicht jede federgabel kannst du einfach unbauen - die muß 
dafür vorgesehen sein ansonsten - nicht umbauen..
Wenn du es nicht von irgent jemanden hier im FFM-raum machen-lassen willst kann ich dir in groß-bieberau thomas sein laden empfehlen: 
 http://www.toas-online.de/ 


Ps: an unseren Haifisch - Ich arbeite schon seit '94 im bikebereich und bin keine keller schrauber....!


----------



## sharky (15. Februar 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> Ps: an unseren Haifisch - Ich arbeite schon seit '94 im bikebereich und bin keine keller schrauber....!



Ich lass das einfach mal so stehen. Ich find es aber immer wieder hinterfragenswert, wenn man seine qualifikation mit solchen aussagen zu beweisen versucht statt mit fachlich korrekten, zum konkreten beispiel passenden aussagen. Kollege armstrong sagte ja auch nicht, als er auf dem mond landete: und Ã¼brigens, ich bin nicht erst seit gestern astronaut  Denn dieses allgemeine bla bla



Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> such ma bei Sram die ham' da pdf's auf der webseite(explosions-zeichnung)
> du muÃt nur suchen, dei den einen muÃt du die spacher austauchen und beim anderen von oben nach unten aus tauchen.
> Das ist von hersteller zu hersteller ; model zu model und baureihe, baujahr   -   unterschiedlich.
> Aber nicht jede federgabel kannst du einfach unbauen - die muÃ
> dafÃ¼r vorgesehen sein ansonsten - nicht umbauen..



ist erstens nur halb richtig und zeugt nicht unbedingt von detailkenntnis zum hier geschilderten problem. Aber gut, ein kellerschrauber kann das sicher nicht beurteilen, wenn jemand schon seit 94 im business istâ¦


----------



## Fr.th.13 (29. Februar 2012)

wenn ich mir deine bilder so betrachte bist du eher der Kellerschrauber ne


----------



## skyoli (29. Februar 2012)

sad1802 schrieb:


> Habe eine Rock Shox Reba RL mit 80 mm Federweg (müsste 2010 oder 2011 Modell sein - leider ohne Bedienungsanleitung)
> 
> (in diesem Rad: http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/bulls/bulls-hardtail-copperhead-29-plus.html,a18109 )
> 
> ...





Falls du noch Interesse haben solltest, ich mache bei meinen Gabeln  REBA den Service selber.  Wohne in Heidelberg!

Grüße

skyoli


----------



## sharky (4. März 2012)

Fr.th.13 schrieb:


> wenn ich mir deine bilder so betrachte bist du eher der Kellerschrauber ne



wenn ich mir deine postings so ansehe bist du seit ´94 bestenfalls aushilfsverkäufer, aber kein guter mechaniker


----------



## guru39 (6. März 2012)

Kindergarten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

